
Is the economy suffering from the crisis of attention? - smacktoward
https://bankunderground.co.uk/2017/11/24/is-the-economy-suffering-from-the-crisis-of-attention/
======
PaulHoule
A.I. can be part of the solution as much as it is part of the problem.

If you train it to solve the problems in front of you and it serves you, it
can filter out the crap and help you pay attention to what matters.

see

[http://ontology2.com/essays/HackerNewsForHackers/](http://ontology2.com/essays/HackerNewsForHackers/)

